# 12th Detroit, MI Slot Car Show & Swap Meet



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

WHO: ALL FELLOW SLOTCAR ENTHUSIASTS 
WHAT: 12TH DETROIT SLOT CAR SWAP MEET 
WHERE: LIVONIA HOLIDAY INN - 17123 LAUREL PARK DRIVE N 48152
WHEN: SUNDAY, MAY 13, 2007 9:00 AM-1:00 PM 
WHY: FUN - FUN - FUN - DOOR PRIZES - FREE APPRAISALS 
WITH: 100% SLOTCARS! 1950'S, 1960'S, 1970'S, 1980'S, 1990'S, 2000'S 

FLYER WITH COMPLETE DETAILS & DIRECTIONS: 
http://www.mrconey.com/vintage_slotcar_club/detroit_michigan_slot_car_show.html

Mister Coney Vintage Slotcar Club Swap Meets...
1) Are Family Owned & Operated
2) Offer Friendly Atmosphere with *Honest & Reputable* Collectors & Vendors
3) Have Mister Coney ColorMe™ contests for children of all ages, moms, wives and girl friends too!
4) SPECIAL MOTHER'S DAY GIFT FOR 1ST TWENTY FIVE (25) MOMS WHO ATTEND

Table Set Up at 7:00 AM $50.00
Floor Rights at 8:00 AM $10.00
Adult Admission at 9:00 AM $5.00

*NOTE*: If you are registered on both *HobbyTalk* and *Mister Coney*...

Organizing, maintaining and running regional slot car events is a costly endeavor and requires revenue. Mister Coney is sensitive to the needs of those who may like to share in the comradery of such an event. Mister Coney is aware of the fact that $50.00 may be too high for the average hobbiest who would like to join in the *FUN* and *EXCITEMENT* of a *PROFESSIONALLY* organized slot car swap meet. Therefore, Mister Coney would like to offer a *SPECIAL* $20.00 vendor/display table to anyone from HobbyTalk who has *NEVER* set up at any Mister Coney Slot Car Show & Swap Meets. Please contact Mister Coney for details and arrangements.

Thank you. 

Mister Coney


----------



## Mister Coney (Apr 27, 2005)

*12th Detroit, MI Slot Car Show & Swap*

Greetings Fellow Slotcar Enthusiasts,

There is only one (1) table left for Sunday May 13, 2007...
http://www.mrconey.com/slotcars/classified/22931

Thank you. 

Mister Coney


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

Nothing says " I love you mom! " like slot cars for MOTHERS DAY. Randy.


----------

